# What size hdd can my Tivo hold?



## bradnewman (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a Tivo Series 2 box: Model # TCD540040. Software version 7.2.1 I have been reading a lot on upgrading the hdd space. Many articles talk about some models only being able to read 137gb of a drive. But I have seen others saying that now the software supports lba and now can go larger. Since I am new to this, I am lost. At this point I don't want to replace some kernel somewhere ( I wouldn't even know how). Without having to change something like that. What is the largest drive my tivo can use?

Thanks a ton.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

All you need is an mfstools boot disc that is lba48 aware such as the free downloadable one found here:
http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/software/lba48/index.html
You can use as large of a hard drive as you want.


----------



## blakejsmith (Jan 16, 2005)

Check out Hinsdale's How-to at http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html a very good resource. On the link to the first page (Tiger's tool's 2.0) it has the following paragrph a little ways down.
_
"Those with the Pioneer DVD/TiVo units, DirecTV HR10-250 units, TiVo TCD540XXX models and Humax models that will be using drives larger than 137GB can use specialized Mfs Tools Boot CD 11.5MB with large drive support._ Use same CD burning instructions above to burn as an iso image (not a file). For the following instructions you will be designated as a Boot Cd user. There are advertisements and notes placed in the boot-up sequence of this Mfs Tools boot-CD that can all be ignored  just hit your <enter> key (loads default boot image) until you get to the linux # prompt and then follow the regular instructions as outlined below."

As well as
ATA and TiVo kernel confinements limit using at most 137GB (128GiB) of any drives installed in your TiVo. Larger drives will function but you are currently limited to a maximum of 2 drives x 137GB (128GiB) or 274GB (256GiB) of usable space _(exception are the Pioneer DVD/TiVo, HR10-250, DirecTiVo R10, TiVo TCD540XXX models, and Humax models with large drive support that can address larger drives)._

Since your drive is TCD540XXX it can use the larger drives to there maximum capacity. Hope this helps

Blake


----------

